# Skeet Shootin' Texas Style



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

Well we do say, Everything in Texas is bigger. :lol1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

That's what I been a hearin'...http://www.buzzfeed.com/bennyjohnson/things-that-are-definitely-bigger-in-texas


----------



## rt3 (May 5, 2014)

as a skeet shooter, loved it, thank you, going to show it to all.


----------



## rt3 (May 5, 2014)

of course you know this is Photoshopped.   ---  Nobody wears a tie while skeet shooting.


----------

